# Blister treatment



## hoorah (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any good quick fixes for broken blisters? I have tried some of the plasters out there like compeed and there not worth a shyte when they get wet.

Im trying vaseline,cotton wool and sports tape, seems ok but havent done any serious rucking with it yet. All advice is appreciated,Thanks guys & girls!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2008)

I usually glob some neosporin and a band-aid on em..but then again..I dont ruck.:2c:


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

If you have time to heal... Air dry, keep clean and elevated, use antibiotic ointment as a preventiative once or twice at onset.

If you have to ruck up NOW, then moleskin.. cut a patch about 3/4 of an inch larger than the blister, and trim the edges so they are smooth (no corners)  wash and dry feet real well before applying.. IF you can get tincture of Benzoin to coat the edges (to help the moleskin stay put) get it. 

If you have any hot spots (or small blisters forming) moleskin them up before rucking, and keep your feet dry (powder) and keep your socks changed (cushion)

Hope this helps.


'Doc' Collins


----------



## hoorah (Feb 16, 2008)

I have never used moleskin before does it keep its form when wet or swell up like others do? thanks for the advice so far keep em coming.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

Moleskin is a very thin layer of soft surfaced cloth.  Like suede but softer.  As long as it stays attached, it keeps its form (which is the shape of what it covers).  Clean and dry is the rule before attaching it or you are screwed from jumpstreet...

It also makes a great lining for some holsters that start to rub..


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 16, 2008)

Moleskin and Motrin


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 16, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Moleskin and Motrin



What ? you mean to tell you 10th MTN guy's actually got blisters ????;)


----------



## hoorah (Feb 16, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> What ? you mean to tell you 10th MTN guy's actually got blisters ????;)




Eh no its eh my friend you see and he was embarassed about asking...me? hell no, blisters are for pussies!;)


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2008)

Moleskin and Benzoin - feel the burn baby!!  Benzoin feels better than mercurochrome on those open blisters. No Pain No Gain...  

Tell your wuss friend (yeah right, friend), that a good nylon sock close to the skin with a wool sock over it will reduce blistering.


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Tell your wuss friend (yeah right, friend), that a good nylon sock close to the skin with a wool sock over it will reduce blistering.



I like the newer socks like Wigwam's Ingenius line. Good stuff.
http://www.wigwam.com/Products/ProdImg.nsf/DPG?openagent


----------



## QC (Feb 16, 2008)

Potassium Permanganate solution. Buy it a chemist, I mean drug store. It will harden the exposed skin.   ;)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 16, 2008)

those ingenius socks are the shit to git.  I ruck with those all the time out here.  anyone remember "fit to fight"?   goddamn 18th ABN corps....  why the fuck am I rucking 20k and running 4 miles for time but not getting a maroon beret or jump boots?  I'm just sayin -I do the work, where's the goddamn benefits????  ok ok , sorry, rant over.

seriously, ingenius socks are worth every penny.  and remember, you want your boots snug - that's SNUG.... not TIGHT, not LOOSE.  you don't want them sliding around on your feet as that causes more rubbing.  wear a good cotton sock inside the ingenius socks or some wool boot socks, and then put your boots on.  SNUG, but not tight, and iz more gooder.  and what 91B said about the moleskin pre-emptively...... very good idea.  do it.  let us know how it works for you.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 17, 2008)

Two sock layers; wool socks over nylon socks.

Duct-tape on thise places experience has shown you will get blisters.

Heart.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 17, 2008)

0699 said:


> Two sock layers; wool socks over nylon socks.
> 
> Duct-tape on thise places experience has shown you will get blisters.
> 
> *Heart*.



Absolutely biggest piece of the equation.. you said it.. HEART


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 17, 2008)

x3.  one foot in front of the other, keep steppin.


----------



## medic1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*blister action*

Guys
Read & learn!
Before the blister bursts just get a needle & cotton from your sewing/ medical kit, wipe the needle and thread with an alco-wipe to sterilise, then pass the needle and trail of thread through the roof of the blister. Cut off thread about half an inch either side of the blister to make a double wick. Place some absorbent material on top of blister & thread wick to soak up fluid & keep clean.
After a few days the roof of the blister will shrink down and adhere to the skin again, leaving a protective layer and minimise the chance of infection.
I have used this technique as a medic on SAS selection and Pre-Para Cadre and it works. Also less painful than Tinc-Benz injections and all you need is a needle & thread.

Medic 1


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 18, 2008)

nifty.  I might try that.  I usually just pop them and and leave the skin otherwise intact, tape some gauze over it for drainage.  thanks.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2008)

medic1 said:


> Guys
> Read & learn!
> Before the blister bursts just get a needle & cotton from your sewing/ medical kit, wipe the needle and thread with an alco-wipe to sterilise, then pass the needle and trail of thread through the roof of the blister. Cut off thread about half an inch either side of the blister to make a double wick. Place some absorbent material on top of blister & thread wick to soak up fluid & keep clean.
> After a few days the roof of the blister will shrink down and adhere to the skin again, leaving a protective layer and minimise the chance of infection.
> ...



I do that whenever I get a blister, works really well.
-----------
Listen to the medics when they talk about moleskin etc... they KNOW!

Experience taught me that after you get a blister and have to ruck again, after you tape it etc... just go! The pain doesnt last long at all.

I got two poisioned heels one time because I didnt properly look after two large blisters and tried to tough my way through it unaided, I ended up on crutches.
Keep it clean!

Listen to the medics!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 18, 2008)

medic1 said:


> Guys
> Read & learn!
> Before the blister bursts just get a needle & cotton from your sewing/ medical kit, wipe the needle and thread with an alco-wipe to sterilise, then pass the needle and trail of thread through the roof of the blister. Cut off thread about half an inch either side of the blister to make a double wick. Place some absorbent material on top of blister & thread wick to soak up fluid & keep clean.
> After a few days the roof of the blister will shrink down and adhere to the skin again, leaving a protective layer and minimise the chance of infection.
> ...



Kind of like creating your own callous, only quicklier. Neat trick.


----------



## EMSDoc (Feb 27, 2008)

Any time you break a blister there is a risk of infection.  With the current widespread endemic of antibiotic resistent staph infections (MRSA), I would never recommend putting any extra breaks in your skin that aren't absolutely necessary.  The best treatment for a blister is to stay off until it heals on its own.

That being said, I understand medic 1's point that if the choice is between continuing to run on a blister and ripping it wide open versus a strategic strike, the latter is the better option.  I would just advise heating the needle with a flame till it glows to sterilize it in addition to lots of alcohol both on the needle and to clean the skin beforehand.

SAM Medical products make a dressing called BlistoBan that can both treat and prevent blisters.  Looks cool when I have seen it at trade shows, but cannot say I have seen it in action.  The theory behind it seems solid.

DuoDerm is also a dressing I have used in practice for many years in my summer job on a beach patrol (I know hard life) when the lifeguards have blisters on their feet from rookie training.  The DuoDerm held up even through soft sand runs, we keep a hefty supply of the stuff in our first aid office at the beach.

Hope that helps.

EMSDoc :cool:


----------



## charley7897 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mole skin, Blistoband,draining the blister depends on where and what your personal preferance is


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2008)

You could always just cut off your feet, that'll cure the blisters, for sure.  Of course, that solution leads to a few other issues, including exsanguination, but hey, we're talking about blisters, right?:doh:


----------



## car (Feb 28, 2008)

exsanguination?

Do we really have to go that far? I've always been a fan of vampires - but are trolls secretly trying to ..... never mind. :doh:


----------



## hoorah (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the advice, as for draining the blisters it was usually too late to do that as i was usually trying to fix a hole instead of a blister. Now im washing my feet with surgical spirits daily,invested in a hanwag boot,carrying dr scholls moleskin in my first aid kit and thakfully i havent gotten any blisters since,miracle!!. hanwag special forces boot well recommended! Thanks again and keep the advice coming for those that are seeking it.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 29, 2008)

x SF med said:


> You could always just cut off your feet, that'll cure the blisters, for sure.  Of course, that solution leads to a few other issues, including exsanguination, but hey, we're talking about blisters, right?:doh:



LMFAO!! But hey..that new Doc guy posted a hemostasis thread somewhere..so it should be ok!


----------



## medic1 (Feb 29, 2008)

yea Doc
In practice we can get away with lots of clinical treatments that will keep aseptic technique, however in the field it is a different story. Any medic that pulls people out of a patrol/ training with a blister will not be very popular. The treatments that provide padding/ prevention are fine in theory but out in the real world they have limited effect other than at base camp or the RAP!

Medic 1


----------



## x SF med (Feb 29, 2008)

hoorah said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice, as for draining the blisters it was usually too late to do that as i was usually trying to fix a hole instead of a blister. Now im washing my feet with surgical spirits daily,invested in a hanwag boot,carrying dr scholls moleskin in my first aid kit and thakfully i havent gotten any blisters since,miracle!!. hanwag special forces boot well recommended! Thanks again and keep the advice coming for those that are seeking it.




Chippewas are excellent too - but I think Chip lost the contract.  My chips are older than some of the people on this board (like, uh, Ravage)  and are still in nearly perfect shape (a slight exaggeration) for all the miles on them.

highjack over.


----------



## charley7897 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you check the company I work for. Dr.Sam came up with a product to treat/prevent blisters. If any one on the board would like a few to try out let me know through my company email. Just put shadow spear in the message.

Moderators if this is not appropriate please remove. I have no intention to blast market products on here.I just wanted to show there is new technology out there.

Thanks

Charles


----------



## pardus (Feb 29, 2008)

Where the hell were you a month ago!?   :doh:   LOL!



charley7897 said:


> If you check the company I work for. Dr.Sam came up with a product to treat/prevent blisters. If any one on the board would like a few to try out let me know through my company email. Just put shadow spear in the message.
> 
> Moderators if this is not appropriate please remove. I have no intention to blast market products on here.I just wanted to show there is new technology out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## charley7897 (Feb 29, 2008)

Las Vegas SHOT Show last month. 

Trust me they came in handy.The Playboy models at the tazer booth loved me walking around SHOT in heel's they had some nasty blisters.

Next stop NDMS Nashville 15-18 March

Then EMS Today Baltimore end of March

And maybe 316 oyster bar somewhere in between


----------



## x SF med (Feb 29, 2008)

car said:


> exsanguination?
> 
> Do we really have to go that far? I've always been a fan of vampires - but are trolls secretly trying to ..... never mind. :doh:




shhhh....  zombie bait, don't you know anything, blood and inability to move - like pre feeding for a deer hunt (only legal, because they're zombies):confused::doh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 29, 2008)

x SF med said:


> shhhh....  zombie bait, don't you know anything, blood and inability to move - like pre feeding for a deer hunt (only legal, because they're zombies):confused::doh:




You got that right...

:eek:


----------



## car (Feb 29, 2008)

x SF med said:


> shhhh....  zombie bait, don't you know anything, blood and inability to move - like pre feeding for a deer hunt (only legal, because they're zombies):confused::doh:



Oh! :doh: OK, _now _I feel so much better......


----------



## x SF med (Feb 29, 2008)

car said:


> Oh! :doh: OK, _now _I feel so much better......



A good moulage kit, and you can be your own bait, then blast the zombies when they get close.  Remember to ring your position with claymores and foogas too - a zombieburger barbeque!


----------



## car (Feb 29, 2008)

x SF med said:


> A good moulage kit, and you can be your own bait, then blast the zombies when they get close.  Remember to ring your position with claymores and foogas too - a zombieburger barbeque!



I've got just the guy working for me. 18C. Did a half-mile foogas daisy-chain on the Syrian border a couple of years ago - I've seen the vid. He got in a little trouble..... But made MSG on the last list ;)


----------



## x SF med (Feb 29, 2008)

This has been a spectacular hijack, but we better get back to our regularly scheduled podiatric blister management thread.

Here's a great hint - don't wait till the last minute to toughen your feet, good socks, broken in boots, foot powder and finally - beer (in the face not on the feet)


----------



## car (Feb 29, 2008)

Get out and ruck at least once a week - three times if you're training - but don't try to "break a record" every time you go out. Like the little troll said - go early.  And build slowly. Your feet will toughen up, as long as you don't try to do it all in a weekend.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Mar 11, 2008)

Foot toughening and prevention.
I also used duct tape.  And lots of changes of socks when I bled.

But I'm just a REMF MC tenderfoot...


----------

